# AASHTO (Bridge) - Lateral exam



## ADB (Feb 22, 2012)

I am really hoping to pass the se exam this april. I need to focus on the lateral bridge exam, specifically Section 3.10.9.4 (Calculation of Design Forces - Zones 3 &amp; 4). I have yet to find a fully comprehensive example for this, which references the new LRFD standards. Also, does anyone know of any good seismic column and footing design examples for AASHTO LRFD?

Thanks


----------



## ipswitch (Feb 22, 2012)

Seems to me modal anaysis, either singular, multimodal, or otherwise, is required in addition to the Zone 1 &amp; 2 load calcs. Grab a bunch of tabs and refer back and forth to the several different sections it tells you to in 3.10.9.4.1. It's a pain but it's how it's set up.


----------



## ipswitch (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd look around on the CalTrans website. they may have some design examples.


----------



## ipswitch (Feb 22, 2012)

Try this. You'll get some leads.

http://www.a-spdev.com/AM/Template.cfm?Section=Home&amp;TEMPLATE=/CM/ContentDisplay.cfm&amp;CONTENTID=4493


----------



## ipswitch (Feb 22, 2012)

This looks best:

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/esc/techpubs/manual/bridgemanuals/bridge-design-aids/page/bda_14.pdf


----------



## ADB (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the links ipswitch


----------



## McEngr (Feb 22, 2012)

ADB: are you taking the bridge portion in the afternoon?


----------



## ADB (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, I have passed Vertical and now need to pass Lateral-Bridges.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 22, 2012)

Give me your e-mail and I'll send you something...


----------

